# LOTM - September 2021 (canadian lawn)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for September 2021 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

September 2021 Nominations:

1) Awar - Lawn Journal


2) canadian lawn - Lawn Journal


3) Cory - Lawn Journal


4) Synergy0852- Synergy0852 - Mazama KBG lawn journal


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I nominate @mitch1588

[photo removed to prevent confusion]

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=25365


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> I nominate @mitch1588
> 
> [photo removed to prevent confusion]
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=25365


Great choice, but he's not eligible again for a while.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate @mitch1588
> ...


Nevermind I'm REAL dumb. I'm still mad a Cunickian won last month and think we should go back and start again at Mitch to fix this


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @Awar - Lawn Journal


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks @Ware I'm shocked to be nominated!! Couldn't have done it without all the help from this forum! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I nominate @synergy0852. Looking at his reno lawn journal gave me inspiration for my future reno. That Mazama looks sweet.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=26667&start=40


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

I nominate @Keepin It Reel https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=422629#p422629


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

agrassman said:


> I nominate @Keepin It Reel https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=422629#p422629


See rules in OP. Need to include a pic.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks @Jeff_MI84! I believe that picture was from June some time however.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I nominate @canadian lawn . I just saw this today among all the renovations happening in the cool season folder. Looks awesome

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=29247&start=20


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

synergy0852 said:


> Thanks @Jeff_MI84! I believe that picture was from June some time however.


I updated it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Guys - please read the rules in the OP. One photo, taken since the first of this month. This is not difficult. You can use my nomination above as a template. :thumbup:


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Ware said:


> Guys - please read the rules in the OP. One photo, taken since the first of this month. This is not difficult. You can use my nomination as a template.


I think bosox_5's nomination of canadian lawn met criteria, no?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

davegravy said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Guys - please read the rules in the OP. One photo, taken since the first of this month. This is not difficult. You can use my nomination as a template.
> ...


Yes. That's the problem with all of this other mess - it makes it difficult for the mods to keep track of what needs to be pulled up into the OP for this month's poll.

All ineligible/incomplete nominations and related discussion has been deleted to help keep this thread organized. If you don't see your nomination above, you did something wrong. Please read the rules in the OP before submitting a nomination.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @Cory - Lawn Journal


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think Jeff had this nomination with an incorrect image. This is now a nomination with an image from August. It was a challenge to get to this from a year ago.

Synergy0852 - Mazama KBG


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

bosox_5 said:


> I nominate @canadian lawn . I just saw this today among all the renovations happening in the cool season folder. Looks awesome
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=29247&start=20


Thank you @bosox_5, you the real MVP!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks @Redtenchu!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

It would be pretty wild to see back to back Canadians win LOTM...almost feels like we are playing Hockey against them (and losing) at this point!


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

canadian lawn said:


> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate @canadian lawn . I just saw this today among all the renovations happening in the cool season folder. Looks awesome
> ...


I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @canadian lawn!


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Ware said:


> Congrats @canadian lawn!


A great honour! @wardconnor Inspired. I couldn't have achieved this without the help of many on this Forum.

Cheers to all!


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Congrats @canadian lawn, well deserved!

I'm so proud to receive that many votes, thank you all :mrgreen:


----------

